

Mt.Gox Launches Bitcoins.com To Explain What The Heck A Bitcoin Is - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/28/mt-gox-launches-bitcoins-com-to-explain-what-the-heck-a-bitcoin-is/

======
nly
Isn't this what the Bitcoin Foundation is for?

[http://www.bitcoin.org/](http://www.bitcoin.org/)

[https://bitcoinfoundation.org/](https://bitcoinfoundation.org/)

